

Leaving the Nest - Tony Fadell on Google/Nest at DLD conference - julianpye
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWtPdvTlSks

======
julianpye
Basically Tony says that the acquisition allows them to focus on new devices
and to rapidly expand globally without having to build up the support networks
and regional customisation work that needs to be done for hardware products.

I believe it will allow them to quickly buy up regional similar services that
have focused on the hardware interfaces. Here in Munich for example we have a
startup that seems perfect for an acquisition, since they never focused on the
hardware design, but only on the interface to the heating systems, which are
very regional in Europe.

I wonder if this is an opportunity to build up an interest network to share
the regional variances and offer a testing service for new hardware products
focused on the home, since their biggest challenge is global scalability.

